
AI-enhanced journalism offers a glimpse of the future of the knowledge economy - espeed
https://theconversation.com/artificial-intelligence-enhanced-journalism-offers-a-glimpse-of-the-future-of-the-knowledge-economy-117728
======
astazangasta
The hate bubbles up inside me when I read this. I read an article by the late
Robert Parry, describing the meticulous work he did combing through records in
presidential libraries to uncover important stories. Then to read the
assertion that a machine will do "journalism" is maddening.

~~~
bobajeff
Meticulous work is what machines trend to be best at. The hard part for the
machine would be figuring out what is importance it interest to readers.

~~~
astazangasta
No, repetitive work is what machines are best at. Meticulous implies attention
to detail and nuance, exactly where machines fall down.

------
apoph3nia
_> Humans still have an edge over non-Hollywood AI in several key areas that
are essential to journalism, including complex communication, expert thinking,
adaptability and creativity._

Bizarre sentence. The phrase 'non-Hollywood AI' reads as if the author were
blithely suggesting that humans don't have such an edge over 'Hollywood AI'...

